

Idolize Bill Gates, Not Steve Jobs - Firebrand
http://www.businessweek.com/management/idolize-bill-gates-not-steve-jobs-11012011.html?campaign_id=rss_topStories

======
brudgers
Previous discussion of the original HBR article here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3182983>

------
michaelpinto
Read The Economist, Not Businessweek

